# battle steeds



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Based on the last thread [And not to dissaprove, they all start out shiny, by the way nice Jeep]I think a thread showing the war horses of the beach would be appropriate. Howabout some photos of your crustiest, rustiest, SOB that takes you to the beach. Holes in the panels? OK Holes in the headers? OK Bed sliding around on frame? OK I would like to see some photos of the most worn beach vehichles on Pier and Surf. Are you up to it? How about a 100 vehicle limit for photos, Close ups of deterioration could score extra points. Not much to give but I will offer this 1/4 lb. spool Suffix Tritanium 20#clear,still in the plastic to the winner I will even pay the ship. Anybody else wants to offer a gift, thay can co-chair on the winner. What do you think ? Lets have some fun Lets see your war horses.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i should take a pic of the underside of my ranger heh


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm out. Been running my truck on the beach for 8 years now and it's almost completely rust free. No real dings, dents or rot. I'm kinda anal about it and it gets a good wash when I come off the beach and gets a little black rattle can work to keep it looking good.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Seems like everybody is out fishing or doin stuff. Mods please take this off. I will ask again in december Jan when everybody is climbing the walls and has nothing to do but read Pier and Surf Thanx


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

It seems to me that the real deal rust buckets on the beach are owned by a few die hards that live there-- they don't depend on the vehicle to get them to the beach from hundreds of miles away, probably have a different vehicle for commuting-- and spend enough time in the salt that they don't want to put good money into a vehicle that is going to be rather weather/sun/sand/salt beaten in no time.


For sure I've seen a few dinasuars out there from time to time, but the majority of us need reasonably dependable vehicles not only for getting on the beach--- but for getting us to the beach-- and back home.

I have a beater car I commute to work with-- and save the miles on my nice truck for when I need it for fishing.
JMO


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*Freeman Park*

Last May we stayed at Freeman Park at Carolina Beach and I just sort of watched this "Ice Cream" truck from Mad Max make its way up and down the beach. It had a huge generator, homemade well used service box and kitchen build on the back, as well as every implement that the Beverly Hill Billies had attached.

It made it just fine up and down the newly pumped soft sugary sand even grossly overloaded.

Surely somebody has a pic of that iconic rig.


----------



## Cass T (Nov 3, 2010)

I have seen that myself, loaded up with lights and all. LOL


----------

